

Googling for 'www' takes you to Facebook - jabo
http://www.google.com/search?q=www&btnI=745

======
donutdan4114
If I go to google.com and run the query myself, I get Facebook as the first
result but it doesn't actually go there.

For me, this query: <https://www.google.com/search?q=www>

Does a search for FB, does not load FB though.

~~~
tomku
The OP is using the "I'm Feeling Lucky" button to go directly to the first
result. You can tell from the "&btnI=745" at the end of their link.

------
tinco
Here, in the NL, it takes me to www.hln.be. A news site that I until now had
never heard of. Apparently it is so popular in Belgium that it bumps both
Youtube (2nd) and Facebook (3rd) even in The Netherlands.

------
nojacko
Here in the UK you get bbc.co.uk and then facebook.com. A little sanity here.

